# Resin is eating my ink... how to stop it?



## mediopolis (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I was coloring my pen tub the other day with a purple sharpie (alcohol ink basically).  And when i was casting the pen blank with smooth-on crystal clear 200, it was eating the ink off the tube. I also tried with polyester resin which affected it way more. I also tried test with different inks to see and they reacted the same.

Is there something i can seal over the alcohol ink that wont pull the ink off the tube when using crystal clear 200?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 5, 2015)

Uhhh .... seal it with superglue?


----------



## barkisini (Oct 5, 2015)

You might try sealing the ink with a non-yellowing shellac. I've done this successfully with stamps and other items.


----------



## mediopolis (Oct 5, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> Uhhh .... seal it with superglue?



I did a few tests with superglue and it hazes a little bit.


----------



## mediopolis (Oct 5, 2015)

barkisini said:


> You might try sealing the ink with a non-yellowing shellac. I've done this successfully with stamps and other items.



How long do you let it cure before casting the resin over it?


----------



## barkisini (Oct 5, 2015)

I usually allow the shellac to dry overnight.


----------



## mediopolis (Oct 5, 2015)

barkisini said:


> I usually allow the shellac to dry overnight.



I'll give it a shot with some bulls eye shellac i have. Thx


----------



## low_48 (Oct 5, 2015)

You won't be able to brush on the shellac for sure. The solvent for shellac is denatured alcohol. It will melt the sharpie ink. Better switch to paint!


----------



## CREID (Oct 5, 2015)

You might try spray lacquer.

Curt


----------



## mediopolis (Oct 5, 2015)

low_48 said:


> You won't be able to brush on the shellac for sure. The solvent for shellac is denatured alcohol. It will melt the sharpie ink. Better switch to paint!



lol, it did exactly that.


----------



## mediopolis (Oct 5, 2015)

CREID said:


> You might try spray lacquer.
> 
> Curt



how about Behlens brass lacquer? and how long should it cure?


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 5, 2015)

How about not using a Sharpie. I've never had good luck with Sharpie ink.
Don


----------



## CREID (Oct 5, 2015)

mediopolis said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > You might try spray lacquer.
> ...



Not sure what Behlens is (a brand name?). I would just try any spray lacquer, not a brush on because I am not sure of all the solvents in a Sharpie. I would lightly spray it, wait a couple hours and spray a good coat and let it sit overnight. This may work or may not. If the solvents in lacquer dissolve the Sharpie ink, spray lacquer may still work but brushing won't. I am sure there is someone around here that has used a sharpie also and maybe they can give a better insight on the subject. You might also try a search on "Sharpie" and see what comes up. Anyway, I would think overnight or 24 hours would be plenty. Good Luck.

Curt


----------



## mediopolis (Oct 5, 2015)

its_virgil said:


> How about not using a Sharpie. I've never had good luck with Sharpie ink.
> Don



Well i've used other brands, and the reason i am using that is because of its transparent properties. Allows the brass to slightly add extra reflectance to the ink and I also get better colors to match my resin colors.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 5, 2015)

I have used a Sharpie under a resin casting before. But I only use black and it is a construction grade permanent marker. 

If you do not want to switch to paints (which by the way you can mix to any color you want) then I suggest 2 things. Wipe the tube down before you paint with acetone and let dry. All tubes have a small trace amount of oil residue left from machining. Then seal with a waterbase lacquer spray. Do not wipe or brush on. Good luck.


----------



## CREID (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know if you all have heard, but Sharpie has come out with a new pen. Supposed to be even more permanent. I would have thought that permanent was permanent, but Sharpie seems to have outdone permanent. 

Curt


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 6, 2015)

Great ... now we have another reason to smack kids on the bottom when we find them "crayoning" the walls and cars ....


----------



## Curly (Oct 6, 2015)

mediopolis said:


> Well i've used other brands, and the reason i am using that is because of its transparent properties. Allows the brass to slightly add extra reflectance to the ink and I also get better colors to match my resin colors.



Try nail polish. There are metallic ones in addition to millions of colors. Some brands work better than others. You most likely have a few in your house right now. Instead of experimenting on tubes, paint stripes on some kitchen foil shaped into a little dish. When you pour a little resin in it you'll see which ones react and which ones don't and you don't waste tubes.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 6, 2015)

There are tons of translucent metalic model paints out there. I'd be tempted to give a few of them a try.  I used them to paint metal model railroad buildings and they were very easy to use and not very expensive and they worked great.


----------



## le_skieur (Oct 6, 2015)

It look like some of you are using nail polish instead of paint on tube before casting. Does the nail polish react with CA or not?
Which one stretch better when you mount on your pen kit?

Thanks for answering me!


----------



## Curly (Oct 6, 2015)

Nail polish is very flexible or it wouldn't hang on to the nails. Doubt it will react to CA but it is easy enough to put a little on to see. Well not if you don't want to ruin your manicure.


----------



## le_skieur (Oct 6, 2015)

Curly said:


> Nail polish is very flexible or it wouldn't hang on to the nails. Doubt it will react to CA but it is easy enough to put a little on to see. Well not if you don't want to ruin your manicure.


 
Thanks Pete!

I going to put a hold on my wife nail polish leftover


----------

